# How to search for rapidshare links



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 14, 2007)

hi  guys .....  many  of us use  rapidshare to  download and sahre stuffs ...... some time we spend hell  lot of time for it too .... now using this tutourial one can  serch what one wants easil....... might be old to  u  guys who  know 


 Its too simple tutorial 
go on google.com and type:

              code:  
	
	



```
rapidshare.com/ $what you want to find$
```


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2007)

rather use rapidshared.org or google "site:rapidshare.com app" replace app wit wat u want..


----------



## satyamy (Aug 14, 2007)

i use rapdishared.org only for searching in rapdishare 
or 
u can also use some illegal  site for download links
after all most of the content we download from rapdishare is illegal


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

^why are you "  " for it???


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 14, 2007)

there ve been a lot of rapidshare search engine popped up u can use them ....BTW Torrents and P2P are enough for most of the things.


----------



## almighty (Aug 14, 2007)

yup torrent and p2p are best option for whatever we need
but rapidshare rocks coz of its speed. u cant compare RS with p2p


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 16, 2007)

i  agree  with  almighty......  rapidshare rocks .....


----------



## sivarap (Aug 16, 2007)

can we schedule rapidshare downloads? i know there is a rapget...but the logs say it fails due to wrong code (the one thats displayed as a pic for every session)


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 24, 2007)

www.shareminer.com


----------



## skirix (Dec 24, 2007)

try www.rapidoogle.com


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought rapidshare had a limit to downloads. How do you people download? Pay or are the limits  unreachable?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 24, 2007)

for those having dynamic ip for them that is easy.

To search:-



> thing to search "rapidshare.com"
> 
> replace thing to search with whatever u want to search.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ya dynamic IP's rock. Download, reboot router download again


----------



## xbonez (Jan 6, 2008)

^^lol, yeah...thats how i dl...but its sad we can't schedule, coz 100mb dl's in about an hour or so, so if u aren't near ur PC, its a waste


----------

